# What kind of cory eggs?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a tank with 2 barbatus corys and 3 salt and pepper corys. This morning I found about 15 small white eggs stuck to the side of the tank. (3 here, 5 there, etc.) I know they are cory eggs, as all the other fish in this tank are egg scatterers, one live bearer and one male BN and I know it's not apple snail eggs. The eggs are about 1.5 mm in diameter. Is there a difference in appearance between the eggs of those two types of corys? I would welcome either as I want to breed the barbatus anyway and wanted to build up the group of salt and pepper corys, so both would be welcome.
I removed the eggs carefully and put them in a cycled 2.5 gal tank with an airstone and sponge filter. How long until I should see if they will hatch?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

They are mostly likely salt and pepper (Paleatus) eggs, as 90% of the time Barbatus will cluster spawn. (3 to 4 layers of eggs in the same spot). The eggs will take about a week to become free-swimming, depending on your temp. I'm busy now, but will post some barbatus egg pics later. Congrats!!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Or just click on my banner. The egg pics are already posted om my site!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Fishnut2. Looks like I will be able to build up my peppered cory group. I suspected that much. I would have thought the barbatus cory eggs to be a little larger as well. I saw the pics of your barbatus cory spawn before (you said they tried to mimick the albino pleco in the next tank over, lol). But I was wondering if some of the eggs had already been eaten when I discovered them. The few remaining ones were located in the same 3 inch area arranged like grapes but only in a single layer. Now I'm hoping that they will hatch.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Now you've got me wondering...lol. The Paleatus will spawn all over the tank. 3 here...5 over there...1 here. If all the remaining eggs were in a 3" area, it might've been the barbatus. Now you have to hatch the eggs, and grow them out...just to solve the mystery! Best of luck with them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I'll let you know in about 6 months. LOL.


----------

